# Some Cory Questions



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 75 gallon with the fish listed in my signature and was thinking of getting 5 cory cats. Seeing how all my fish except the Pleco are mainly mid level swimmers an only go to the bottom during feeding that I could house these 5 corys. 

My other question is I really don't want a bunch of corry babies in my tank so is there a chance they will breed or are they one of those fish you need to have the right settings for it to breed. Also will my other fish eat the eggs/babies so I won't have to deal with them?

Also, my tank has sand in it which I think they like better seeing how I heard of them getting their barbels stuck in rocks. I have two emperor 400's for filtration if it helps on deciding if I should get them or not.

More questions =p

I hear that they should be of the same kind as they tend to group around what type they are, but then I heard they don't care and will school with different types, which is true?

What is the minimal number they would be happy with in a group?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Redwings said:


> I have a 75 gallon with the fish listed in my signature and was thinking of getting 5 cory cats. Seeing how all my fish except the Pleco are mainly mid level swimmers an only go to the bottom during feeding that I could house these 5 corys.
> 
> My other question is I really don't want a bunch of corry babies in my tank so is there a chance they will breed or are they one of those fish you need to have the right settings for it to breed. Also will my other fish eat the eggs/babies so I won't have to deal with them?
> 
> ...


These are just some observations on my part. Blood Parrots will eventually get too large for a 75 gallon. Silver Dollars do best in groups of 4-5 or more and you could fit about 7-8 in a 75 gallon. If you didn't have the Blood Parrots I'd say go for it with the Cories, but when the Parrots get larger they're probably going to try and eat the Cories. You can try it if you want, but I am just saying that Cories do best in a strictly community or semi-aggressive tank that does not contain any larger Cichlids.


----------



## berylcoronet (Feb 1, 2008)

I've read that corys need specific conditions to breed, but I know from experience that it isn't true. I had no plans to breed--I didn't even know I had a male and a female--and one morning I woke up to find hundreds of eggs all around. And yes, your other fish will probably eat most of the eggs. The cory might even get a couple.

My tank conditions aren't ideal; I only have two, because I don't want to overcrowd and it's only five gallons. But my two albinos hang around with the kuhli loach, a totally different species, so I'd guess they'd easily take to other kinds of corys. That's just a guess, though, so listen to some of these other experts if they disagree with me.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with Ghost. The cories that are under 1", will eventually be picked on...if not eaten...by the parrot fish. Different corie species will school together, or form seperate schools. If you aren't going to breed them, I see no problem with mixing species. Just get cories that are bigger then the Parrot fish's mouth. The cories will spread thier fins if eaten, and you could loose one of your parrot fish as well.

The cories can spawn under normal tank conditions (usually after a water change) and yes...the other fish will eat the eggs. So will the other cories.


----------

